

Yale Covers for Rapists - jordanlee
http://jezebel.com/yale-officially-declares-nonconsensual-sex-not-that-b-988475927

======
dredmorbius
Lifted from comments at Jezebel:

FrothingLiberalUKatie J.M. Baker41L How dare Yale not give delicate little
snowflakes the unilateral ability to expel any male student with a false rape
claim!

Although if a student were actually raped, she might want to consider
something called "the police"

\------

I'll note that rape claims may also be made by men against women, or
alternatively oriented relationships.

------
jordanlee
Reposted with original link.

This is jaw-droppingly offensive and contributes to an unmistakable pattern of
deception and avoidance that makes it damn near impossible for me to conclude
that Yale today is anything but a vilely misogynistic, self-regarding
institution utterly lacking in moral compass. If the Yale community wishes to
restore the good name of a once great American institution, it should demand
the immediate resignation of the current leadership. It has been on their
watch (as well as that of their immediate predecessors) that rape and sexual
assault have been so thoroughly trivialized, so it is high time they are held
to account.

------
omonra
As I don't expect even-handed coverage from Jezbel, can anybody answer whether

a) this applies to someone convicted in court of rape? b) what are standard
university policies about other felonies (ie does someone get expelled for
being convicted of assault?)

